# GPS only vs GPS and cellular



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm thinking of joining the dark side and adding an Apple watch to the box. But I'm wondering if I'll need to "add a device" to my t-mobile account if I get the watch. From my un-educated view, if I stick with GPS only, there's no more service as it apparently uses my existing phone for calls and data. But the t-mobile sales person told me tonight I need to add a line regardless.

Anyone have info/experience? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I am not on T-Mobile but you would have to add a device. Maybe $5/month more?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

dmjonez said:


> But the t-mobile sales person told me tonight I need to add a line regardless.


They're fulla crap.

Without its own cellular radio (and thus its own SIM -- software SIM, to be exact) it's basically like an iPod with Bluetooth and Wifi. It wouldn't have its own device address to connect to a cellular network. T-mobile literally wouldn't be able to assign a new line to a non-cellular AW even if they tried.

I had GPS-only models from the beginning (actually my "Series 0" was from before they added GPS) and my cellular provider was never part of the ownership process. It wasn't until I got my cellular Series 4 that I needed to add it to my account, which costs an extra $10/mo on AT&T.


----------



## dmjonez (Jul 14, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> They're fulla crap.
> 
> Without its own cellular radio (and thus its own SIM -- software SIM, to be exact) it's basically like an iPod with Bluetooth and Wifi. It wouldn't have its own device address to connect to a cellular network. T-mobile literally wouldn't be able to assign a new line to a non-cellular AW even if they tried.
> 
> I had GPS-only models from the beginning (actually my "Series 0" was from before they added GPS) and my cellular provider was never part of the ownership process. It wasn't until I got my cellular Series 4 that I needed to add it to my account, which costs an extra $10/mo on AT&T.


That's what I thought. I have a couple of iPads with the same setup. No extra line there. But I suspect that the support person you get at 8pm may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer. She was extremely pleasant though. Figured I'd check here for the best answer...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I have an Apple Watch to interface with an embedded medical monitor that unfortunately talks to the Iphone but not directly to the Apple Watch. So cellular or not makes not difference to me, since I must keep my phone nearby regardless. My Series 4 (used) I bought with cellular since the price difference (used) was small but I thought might make for an easier sale down the line. My Series 6 (new) is wifi only, Never got a plan for the 4 and have had no problem with data on either.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Neglected to add: @dmjonez (or any other future reader), if as a longtime watch enthusiast you're worried the Apple Watch might diminish your other watches, just join the dual-wristing movement like an increasing number here and elsewhere are doing. People say "wear what you want," so I do. 

Jenni Elle says it well here, about a conventional watch showing the time on one wrist and a connected semi-intelligent marvel doing other stuff on the other:


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

I opted for the cellular, so I can leave my phone behind when I go for a bike or run, still access calls and stream music. Not accidentally Dropping a $1000 phone once is well worth the extra $5 I pay per month for the additional service.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

PCCM said:


> Not accidentally Dropping a $1000 phone once is well worth the extra $5 I pay per month for the additional service.


Hard to argue against that logic.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Agree with the cellular advantage, but wow, just can’t get on board the dual watch “trend”. After so many years of a watch on my left wrist, another one on the right side - even an AW - I’d be unbalanced and fall over.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

PCCM said:


> I opted for the cellular, so I can leave my phone behind when I go for a bike or run, still access calls and stream music. Not accidentally Dropping a $1000 phone once is well worth the extra $5 I pay per month for the additional service.


... BUT you could accidentally drop the Airbuds you need wear in order to use it as a phone. Just $250, but if you broke\lost a few, could add up.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

dmjonez said:


> I'm thinking of joining the dark side and adding an Apple watch to the box. But I'm wondering if I'll need to "add a device" to my t-mobile account if I get the watch. From my un-educated view, if I stick with GPS only, there's no more service as it apparently uses my existing phone for calls and data. But the t-mobile sales person told me tonight I need to add a line regardless.
> 
> Anyone have info/experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I see .., a well trained cellular communications professional you found there.... I have Verizon ... $10\month, can cancel anytime. Works like a GPS version w\out cellular contract: just need your iPhone nearby.

Things to think about: First, the range on the GPS model is pretty good. I started there, with a 4, and could walk all around my property with the phone in the house ... which is in the center of the lot. One acre. No so in an office environment, but worked outside my office itself, down the hall, etc, maybe a hundred feet. Depends on obstructions, or if your office blocks. I could leave my phone in the car at a convenience store. Just some reference points.

Second, I believe the cellular version automatically operates like the GPS until the phone is out of range.

So how useful the cellular is depends on if you're really leaving the phone behind, and how often.

I have cellular just because I may want to leave the phone behind. I can't think of too many times I actually have though, but it's a nice to have option, and the $120 annual cost is not something I'm concerned about.

Just some observations ...


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

$2 silicone bands 


nepatriot said:


> ... BUT you could accidentally drop the Airbuds you need wear in order to use it as a phone. Just $250, but if you broke\lost a few, could add up.


$2 silicone bands solve the issue - never lost one. Plus there are other Bluetooth headphones that I wear when playing rough. And, newer phones no longer have an audio jack, so now on top of the cost of your earbuds, you're looking at cost the phone too.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

PCCM said:


> $2 silicone bands
> 
> $2 silicone bands solve the issue - never lost one. Plus there are other Bluetooth headphones that I wear when playing rough. And, newer phones no longer have an audio jack, so now on top of the cost of your earbuds, you're looking at cost the phone too.


Silicone bands? Have to look into that. My son has manager to have several fall out of his ear. One broke.


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Silicone bands? Have to look into that. My son has manager to have several fall out of his ear. One broke.


Amazon has a ton of offerings. I found ones that have a magnet in the end so you can lock them around your neck if you take them out. I didn't look too hard but they look and cost the same as these:










there's also a silicone hood that has a wing that fits into the cartilage of the ear, I haven't used those but they have solid reviews. the nice thing about these bands is they work with any of these pole style buds. I use a cheap generic $10 pair of buds for when I work out, they don't have the fancy noise cancelling and only play/pause touch function but they also only cost $10 with a charging case, I found those on some daily deal website.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

PCCM said:


> Amazon has a ton of offerings. I found ones that have a magnet in the end so you can lock them around your neck if you take them out. I didn't look too hard but they look and cost the same as these:
> 
> there's also a silicone hood that has a wing that fits into the cartilage of the ear, I haven't used those but they have solid reviews. the nice thing about these bands is they work with any of these pole style buds. I use a cheap generic $10 pair of buds for when I work out, they don't have the fancy noise cancelling and only play/pause touch function but they also only cost $10 with a charging case, I found those on some daily deal website.


Thanks! I'm going get a few of those ... daughters and son, myself and the wife too!

These forums are great for sharing ideas and recommendations! Far from the first time I've thought of all kinds of possible solutions to an "opportunity", even tried a few, only to have someone suggest a perfect solution that had just never occurred to me.


----------

